# Absconded hive and mysterious stains



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Absconded give and mysterious stains*

Small hive beetles. 
You might want to go to your profile and add your location. It may make answers more relevant.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Absconded give and mysterious stains*

When you opened the hive ......how did it smell?
Did you see a bunch of larvae on the bottom and combs?
It looks like you have them in a shady location.


----------



## jshectman (Jun 13, 2020)

*Re: Absconded give and mysterious stains*

Thanks. No odd smell inside. No larvae of any kind (dead bees or anything else inside). No dead bees in or out. Never seen the brown coating stuff on the outside in the previous 8 years. Doesn't scrape off with my fingernail.


----------



## jshectman (Jun 13, 2020)

*Re: Absconded give and mysterious stains*

We are in central North Carolina, USA.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Absconded give and mysterious stains*

any honey left in the hive


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Absconded give and mysterious stains*

Any brood remaining? Eggs, larvae and capped?


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Absconded give and mysterious stains*

Are you saying that the "dirt" was not there just days ago? Is that a feeder on the top? If so, could the feeder be leaky? Some of the stains look like maybe something sticky ran down the hive and then the wind blew dirt, pollen and pine needles on it, causing them to attach. Evidence of wetness inside? J


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Absconded give and mysterious stains*

I am not saying it is but it looks like it was lying on its side during a rain storm and the dirt and pine straw has stuck to it.


----------



## jshectman (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. That's a cinder block on top. It didn't fall over or anything but I agree it sort of looks like that. I'll ask my wife about the honey. The dirt is new in the last 7 days and didn't ever appear in 8 yrs before. No eggs or larvae that I can see...


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Healthy and full of bees one week.
Then suddenly broodless? 
Methinks we may be onto something here.


----------



## jshectman (Jun 13, 2020)

That's exactly what it was + the brown coating. I'm still puzzled over it...


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

That's a cinder block? Why is it directly on the box and not on top of the cover? I don't think that has anything to do with the disappearing bees, just curious. J


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

How did you determine that the hives were healthy and full of bees?
A healthy bee colony would be loaded with brood in all stages of development this time of year. 
I can't think of any way that they would be broodless a week later.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Absconded give and mysterious stains*



snapper1d said:


> I am not saying it is but it looks like it was lying on its side during a rain storm and the dirt and pine straw has stuck to it.


I second this


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

That hive looks to me like it was lying on it's side and Fire Ants built a nest under it and up the side. The ants could have eaten everything in it. 
The entire event would take more than a week, though. It's a head scratcher, for sure.

Alex


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Fivej's question about the top box being a feeder was never addressed, is it a feeder? Also, if it is a feeder, what do you use as feed? The landing board is in the shadows, but it looks as though the brown has run out of the entrance.


----------



## jshectman (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi there, it's a cinder block on top and not a feeder. Also, the hive was never lying on its side. It's always been just as it shows in the picture for 8 years. I guess I can't swear the hive was "healthy," but last week there were many bees visible in and around it, even from a distance - they seemed to be doing their thing. And now there are none...

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and thoughts so far. Very much appreciated.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

How old were these hives?


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

may have been the bees "seen" were robbing and it was dead for a while, somewhat explains the bees seen and empty now.

when was the last time you were inside the hive and seen brood?

GG


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

jshectman said:


> Hi there, it's a cinder block on top and not a feeder. Also, the hive was never lying on its side. It's always been just as it shows in the picture for 8 years. I guess I can't swear the hive was "healthy," but *last week there were many bees visible in and around it, even from a distance - they seemed to be doing their thing.* And now there are none...
> 
> Thanks everyone for the suggestions and thoughts so far. Very much appreciated.


The bees doing "their thing" were none other than robbers cleaning it out.
I bet the hive was empty for a while.
I also want to bet the owner of this hive did not look inside for quite a long time (if ever?).


Is it a single hive?
Or several hives?


> our hives were healthy and full of bees.


Did ALL hives "absond"?
Are they ALL looking muddy (as if they been laying around)?
Why is it wife needs to know about honey inside the hive(s)?

Sounds to me like the entire story is not being told here.
Until then, no need to be scratching the heads.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Accusing the OP of not being forthright is not fair,nor is it good for beekeeping or this site. He came here looking for help. Maybe he is a beehaver,not a beekeeper. So what. Maybe if he is a beehaver he would be more inclined towards to beekeeping if we showed him the benefits of beekeeping. J


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Fivej said:


> Accusing the OP of not being forthright is not fair,nor is it good for beekeeping or this site. He came here looking for help. Maybe he is a beehaver,not a beekeeper. So what. Maybe if he is a beehaver he would be more inclined towards to beekeeping if we showed him the benefits of beekeeping. J


All I am saying - there is not enough information to be scratching the heads.
Whatever is presented does not add up.
Someone should just say for what it is.

Now, if the true assistance is needed, than the sufficient information needs presented.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I think you are sometimes too direct in your posts,especially with newbies on a learning and teaching forum. The rest of us are used to it and know you are a direct type of person. But that is often hard to determine on an internet forum. J


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I thought we were leading the op to figure out his mistakes on his own.
I guess busting his ego is the approach some folks prefer.


----------



## Amibusiness (Oct 3, 2016)

When was the last time you saw bees bringing pollen into the hive?


----------



## Duane Madsen (Mar 1, 2017)

Are you sure they are your boxes and have not been swamped out


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

Duane Madsen said:


> Are you sure they are your boxes and have not been swamped out


I was wondering this as well -- maybe they were stolen and empty frames replaced so that you wouldn't suspect it. The dirt from the box lying on the ground.


----------



## beechet (Jan 4, 2018)

I think the op has been forthright in that he does not do full inspections very often which is o.k. by me and I think the correct answer to this has been given which is that it had been empty for awhile and the bees seen a week ago were robber bees. stains on outside of box is the only mystery here .


----------

